# Pics of an early Motorola TT bike....Mejia's



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Ran across these pics and thought they were pretty unique. All of the Motorola TT bikes I've seen are the rebadged Litespeed/Caloi versions, but this looks like something completely different and much more rudimentary.

Anyone know what year they were riding these bikes? 

Oh, and this bike is for sale for 500euro if you're in the market for a team frame with a 650 front wheel. 

http://www.ciclosuno.com/node/272


----------

